# ADSL+résidence secondaire



## zemzem (21 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je suis en résidence secondaire et j'en ai marre de me connecter en modem interne  ... 
Seulement, je ne sais pas quelle offre ADSL et quel FAI choisir   ... Je suis en sud Ardèche et évidement je ne veux pas payer trop cher pour profiter de l'ADSL 3/4 mois par an ... 
Si vous avez une idée ??


----------



## boddy (21 Juillet 2006)

Malheureuse, il n'y a pas de solution : l'ADSL arrive par ta ligne téléphonique, et... tu ne peux pas la transporter avec toi


----------



## Joen (21 Juillet 2006)

Je connais quelqu'un qui a l'adsl de FT dans sa résidence secondaire (pour 2/3 mois par an) mais qui ne paie pas 2 abonnements complets. Il y a peut-être un coût mais je crois que c'est intéressant


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2006)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en sud Ardèche et évidement je ne veux pas payer trop cher pour profiter de l'ADSL 3/4 mois par an ...


A ma connaissance les offres les moins cher sont à 15 par mois. Mais encore faut-il que ta résidence au fin fond de l'Ardèche soit couvert par l'ADSl ce qui est loin d'être sûr.  Renseigne toi déjà sur ce point en interrogeant les sites des FAI (chez Free tu entres ton numéro de téléphone et ils t'indiquent les services aux quels tu pourras accéder).


----------



## zemzem (21 Juillet 2006)

Pas de problèmes, l'accès est possible.
Chez orange il y a un abonnement à 10 + 3 de location modem + 1 l'heure de surf ... mais c'est du 512K :mouais: 
L'idée du double abonnement est bonne, mais comme ma résidence fixe est en suisse, c'est râpé :hein: 
Je vais encore voir chez free, mais je doute d'arriver à moins de 10 :rose:


----------



## ntx (21 Juillet 2006)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> Je vais encore voir chez free, mais je doute d'arriver à moins de 10 :rose:


Pas la peine, chez Free, c'est tarif unique : la totale pour 29,90.


----------



## zoulou03200 (21 Juillet 2006)

Des offres haut d&#233;bit &#224; moins de 15 &#8364; par mois, &#224; ma connaissance, il n'y a pas...
En plus, pour avoir le choix entre plusieurs FAI &#224; ce genre de tarifs, il faut que ta ligne soit d&#233;group&#233;e en totalit&#233;. C'est &#224; dire qu'un op&#233;rateur autre que France T&#233;l&#233;com achemine et g&#232;re la ligne t&#233;l et ADSL du NRA (central t&#233;l&#233;phonique) jusqu'&#224; chez toi.
Dans ce cas, tu n'as plus aucun lien avec France Telecom.
Si la ligne n'est pas d&#233;group&#233;e (ou d&#233;group&#233;e partiellement), les prix sont &#224; peu pr&#232;s les m&#234;mes que Wanadoo/Orange.
G&#233;n&#233;ralement, seules les grandes villes sont d&#233;group&#233;es en totalit&#233;.
Pour tester la ligne et visualiser les offres dispos chez tous les op&#233;rateurs (il suffit de rentrer le num&#233;ro de t&#233;l) :

http://www.dslvalley.com/

http://www.degrouptest.com/


----------

